# Gaggia Cubika problem



## SiBl (May 14, 2011)

HI. My Gaggia Cubika has stopped working. No hot water coming through (although I am getting steam through the frother nozzle..). I assumed that I haven't descaled it sufficiently but I notice that water doesn't seem to be being sucked into the machine (bubbles being blown out only). Can anyone help?


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

May be worth inspecting, cleaning and refitting the outlet valve?


----------



## SiBl (May 14, 2011)

where is that / how do I do that exactly?


----------



## janglingjack (Jan 25, 2011)

I had this problem. I just put some descaler in the tank, and ran through a prime, to draw some up into the system. I then left this for an hour before running the pump a bit. After a few hours of occasionally running the pump, water eventually began to come out of the brew head. The machine has been running fine, with VERY heavy use for about 4months since. I now descale every two months or so when I notice the pressure is dropping. I live in London so hard water is a problem.


----------

